# Bent pins on new Blood Rage



## PaulieG (Mar 11, 2009)

Damn! I was looking forward to this board. I got it set up on my tech station, and pulled off the cpu socket cover to find several flattened pins in 2 separate locations. I'm so pissed, and I REALLY hope Xpc does not try and say that I did it.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 11, 2009)

We are your army. We will conquer whomever gets in your way.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2009)

You can try to straighten them if you have a credit card.  I am quite good at it, fixed over 500 pins in my lifetime.  With two things, broken ones I use old pins from bad CPU's and for bent ones I use a pin straightener, and a credit card.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.dbsretail.com/shop/?shop=1&itemid=41

Grab one of those.  (I made mine!)

Mine is basically an old soldering bit, and I drilled a 1/48 hole in it.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

What I did to fix a p5q was used a tweezer and just moved them back into position. In fact I just got the board working today.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> What I did to fix a p5q was used a tweezer and just moved them back into position. In fact I just got the board working today.



Reason why I hate tweezers:

-Must be anti-static or fail may occur
-Too tight of a grip can cut the pin (NOT KIDDING, did it on a PIII CPU....  it was lol)
-Easy to miss, can bend more!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 11, 2009)

Has anyone ever received a new board with bent pins? I've owned 30+ boards, and I've never seen this before. My biggest concern is that they may not accept the RMA, and try to blame it on me....especially if I try to bend them back.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Has anyone ever received a new board with bent pins? I've owned 30+ boards, and I've never seen this before. My biggest concern is that they may not accept the RMA, and try to blame it on me....especially if I try to bend them back.



PROTIP:  

You really cannot make it any worse, you are either going to get it working, or it still won't work, in that case, just RMA and say it came like that.  Don't worry.  

ALSO:  I have NEVER received a CPU or mobo with bent pin (except when I got an FX-60 on purpose like that, which I fixed, and sold for profit, $200 vs $20 spent to buy!)


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 11, 2009)

The 780i board that I have in now came with bent pins.. What happened was they didn't cut three of the pins off, and just put the plate over it... Really sucks.. 

I'm with you PVT, rma it. The best bet to do..


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Has anyone ever received a new board with bent pins? I've owned 30+ boards, and I've never seen this before. My biggest concern is that they may not accept the RMA, and try to blame it on me....especially if I try to bend them back.



This is the first board I've ever had with bent pins. 



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> PROTIP:
> 
> You really cannot make it any worse, you are either going to get it working, or it still won't work, in that case, just RMA and say it came like that.  Don't worry.



I tried to rma this board and overclockers uk rejected it because bent pins were apparently because of user misuse  I hope thats not the case with paulies mobo. 

I should have been more clear with the tweezers. I didnt grip them I only used one prong to nudge it into position so that I didn't cut the pin in half.

RMA though would be the best solution.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2009)

I would open a customer complaint, don't use your real account, name, whatever, and play stupid.  Say that you received A board, and there were bent pins and you did not think that was right, and ask them if they will refund your money.  If not, and they plead "oh shi- user error n00b," then just try to fix it the 1337 way (way above!)


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 11, 2009)

Its foxconn, good luck with their RMA service. The one guy in the US is sort of a pain to deal with. ( i say one guy meaning he is it, all of Foxconns US service!) From the experience I saw it took way too long to get any love from them, and then they "upgraded" from a P35 Mars to an X38A which in my opinion was a downgrade. Good luck paulie.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks better and better, my method! 

Here is my pin puller:






Old Weller soldering bit, w/ drilled hole in the tip
.243 rifle shell as grip, wrapped in grip tape!

GO!
PROFIT!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Has anyone ever received a new board with bent pins? I've owned 30+ boards, and I've never seen this before. My biggest concern is that they may not accept the RMA, and try to blame it on me....especially if I try to bend them back.



Yes. My Skulltrail arrived without the socket covers in place

Socket 1 had three bent legs or springy pins or whatever you want to call them. I was able to straighten two of them but one broke off when I tried to lift it back up. Must have been a redundant ground pin because I am running a flawless 4ghz OC 24/7under load for about a year now 

Try and straighten them.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 11, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Yes. My Skulltrail arrived without the socket covers in place
> 
> Socket 1 had three bent legs or springy pins or whatever you want to call them. I was able to straighten two of them but one broke off when I tried to lift it back up. Must have been a redundant ground pin because I am running a flawless 4ghz OC 24/7under load for about a year now
> 
> Try and straighten them.



My with trying to straighten them is that it will look more like user error if I have to RMA it. If they refuse the RMA, then I will try to straighten the pins. Hopefully they won't though.



sneekypeet said:


> Its foxconn, good luck with their RMA service. The one guy in the US is sort of a pain to deal with. ( i say one guy meaning he is it, all of Foxconns US service!) From the experience I saw it took way too long to get any love from them, and then they "upgraded" from a P35 Mars to an X38A which in my opinion was a downgrade. Good luck paulie.



That is concerning. I'm hoping that xpc just handles it on their end. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 11, 2009)

PM'd Paul!  Good luck!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 12, 2009)

I spent a half hour on the phone with xpcgear.com yesterday. They want me to take some pictures of the pins to submit to Foxconn for RMA approval. If they don't approve it, it will not be pretty. Of course, xpc warned me that all motherboard manufacturers will claim user error for bent pins. However, these pins are bent in 2 odd locations, not consistent with typical user error. Once I find the USB connector for my camera (I just moved my workshop around), I'll post the pictures here too. 

What I was hoping for was that xpcgear.com would just take care of me on their end, since I just received the board. So far, that has not happened. Their answer was more or less "no retailer would just accept an RMA with bent pins without providing a strong case and evidence to the manufacturer".They certainly are trying to at least pacify me right now and are acting as if they will try to push the RMA through with the pictures. We will see. This is all really frustrating. Nothing like paying for a $300 board, receiving it defective, then the defect is blamed on you. I really hope that xpcgear.com and Foxconn come through, but considering sneeky's comment, I'm a bit concerned.

I'm not going to mess with the pins at all, unless the RMA is denied....which hopefully won't happen.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 12, 2009)

Best thing to do is not even mess with it.. You'll have the pictures to prove that it wasn't done by yourself, and that should be enough. I know the feeling for spending $300 and it blown due to pin bends.. Makes ya so pee'd because of it! 
I hope that Foxconn doesn't do that sort of thing to ya! I really do so... They would lose a lot of people due to crappy RMA...


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 12, 2009)

I'd think they would replace it if you gave enough evidence and if they don't raise hell.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 12, 2009)

Er, what is that black thing in front of the bottle of wood glue? Is it medical equipment?


----------



## btarunr (Mar 12, 2009)

Flashlight.


----------



## thebeephaha (Mar 12, 2009)

I just use a needle. Works fine. I've fixed many a board at work customers have effed up.

One dude left the plastic cover on the back of the CPU and forced it in and clamped it shut, he then put the protective socket cover OVER the CPU and then clamped the heatsink down.

Needless to say.... there were a LOT of squished pins.

An hour later and $85 out of his pocket for labor I fixed each one and mounted it properly and sent him on his merry way.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2009)

Updated the first post with a picture of the bent pins. xpcgear.com is "discussing" an RMA with Foxconn, supposedly. I started a thread over at Foxconn too, for those who are interested:

http://forum.foxconnchannel.com/Tit...chnical+Support]New+Blood+Rage+with+bent+pins!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 13, 2009)

Paulieg we will assemble and destroy all who oppose!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Paulieg we will assemble and destroy all who oppose!
> 
> http://blogs.knoxnews.com/knx/eder/voltron.jpg



LOL. Hopefully Foxconn will react appropriately here, without the need for more extreme measures!!


----------



## r9 (Mar 13, 2009)

The pins are elastic so you should be able to straight them up.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2009)

r9 said:


> The pins are elastic so you should be able to straight them up.



Two problems with this. First, 4 of the pins actually appear to be stuck together or something, which I'm not sure I can fix. I think it's a manfacturing defect. Second, I don't want to mess around with the pins, since there is always a chance I could break one...which would certainly ruin any chance at an RMA.


----------



## SeanG (Mar 13, 2009)

After you rma that motherboard,rma that camera you used to take a pic,arrrgh.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2009)

Good news. I just received the following email from xpcgear.com:

"RMA issued on: Mar 13, 2009

  Thank you for shopping at xPCgear.com! We're terribly sorry to hear about your situation and we would be happy to accept the return for replacement."

Kudos to Foxconn and xpcgear.com for getting this done!!


----------



## niko084 (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice, I know I can buy from them that's for sure!


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 13, 2009)

Good luck with the new one, can't wait to see some crazy clocks from you


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2009)

Paulie this is where the RMA got interesting on my end, but it seems you are actually sending the board to xPCgear and not Foxconn?

If so you stand to cut out alot of the Foxconn runaround I saw.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Paulie this is where the RMA got interesting on my end, but it seems you are actually sending the board to xPCgear and not Foxconn?
> 
> If so you stand to cut out alot of the Foxconn runaround I saw.



Well, xpcgear had told me that they had to send the pictures I took to Foxconn to be evaluated before they could issue the RMA. Apparently, Foxconn was convinced quickly, since I just sent in the pictures yesterday.

Now I have 2 x58 boards coming back to me from RMA...the BR and a DFI. Hmm, which one to keep...


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2009)

Cool glad to hear it, so then xPCgear will most likely send you a new in box replacement, and do the RMA themselves for the credit.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Cool glad to hear it, so then xPCgear will most likely send you a new in box replacement, and do the RMA themselves for the credit.



Yup. All I have to do is pay for shipping.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Yup. All I have to do is pay for shipping.



Good deal. Lets hope it isn't xPCgear thats mishandling the boards then....lol


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 13, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Good deal. Lets hope it isn't xPCgear thats mishandling the boards then....lol



 Don't say that man. You'll jinx it!!


----------



## niko084 (Mar 13, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Now I have 2 x58 boards coming back to me from RMA...the BR and a DFI. Hmm, which one to keep...



Well whatever one you don't keep, I may take off your hands 
Sounds like someone is picking up my tracers and 6750 tonight, possibly my video card too..


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 13, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Don't say that man. You'll jinx it!!



Sorry Paulie I was kidding, looks like to me they would have to open the box and jab the socket with a screwdriver to do all that damage.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow this is Shitty, Mine is still sitting in the Box Im half tempted to open it and Check the pins. EDIT: Just checked mine no bent Pins thank-god


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 14, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Wow this is Shitty, Mine is still sitting in the Box Im half tempted to open it and Check the pins.



It's all good now though. After I threw a fit, Foxconn and xpcgear.com took care of it. I'll just need to wait a week or so for a replacement.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It's all good now though. After I threw a fit, Foxconn and xpcgear.com took care of it. I'll just need to wait a week or so for a replacement.



Good to here Paulie


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 14, 2009)

Glad to see that it's all good Paulieg! Just gotta wait


----------



## btarunr (Mar 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> It's all good now though. After I threw a fit, Foxconn and xpcgear.com took care of it. I'll just need to wait a week or so for a replacement.



Phew, it's a big achievement if you worked this out with Foxconn in the mix.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 14, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Phew, it's a big achievement if you worked this out with Foxconn in the mix.



Sometimes being a mod has it's perks.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Sometimes being a mod has it's perks.



On Foxconn's forums?


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 14, 2009)

btarunr said:


> On Foxconn's forums?



No. I've found that being a mod here makes it a bit easier to get companies to listen to requests.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> No. I've found that being a mod here makes it a bit easier to get companies to listen to requests.



 Im sure it helps, they don't want you to come back to a tech forum this size and Down their product on potential sales. Can't wait to see your system when its up. I already opened the Log for mine and hope to start it monday


----------



## dumo (Mar 14, 2009)

Glad it resolved

Its the worst feeling when we already have all hardwares and just waiting for mobo and this thing happened.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 14, 2009)

I think I'm going to keep the Blood Rage, and sell the DFI on Tuesday when it get here from RMA.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> No. I've found that being a mod here makes it a bit easier to get companies to listen to requests.



Speak to ocuk for me then


----------



## btarunr (Mar 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> No. I've found that being a mod here makes it a bit easier to get companies to listen to requests.



We haven't reviewed motherboards in ages.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 14, 2009)

btarunr said:


> We haven't reviewed motherboards in ages.



Ya, but being a mod and with his post count his opinion can make an impact on buying decisions.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 14, 2009)

I agree - If a mod says ""don't buy foxcon - there RMA policy sux" a lot of people are going to listen.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 14, 2009)

Buy ASRock. It rocks.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 14, 2009)

btarunr said:


> We haven't reviewed motherboards in ages.



That really doesn't matter. The moderator title from TPU (or other world class enthusiast sites) does have influence when in discussion with company reps. They look at you as a voice of many, so to speak. That is what I have found.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 14, 2009)

Nah, Foxconn is way better. I don't care if the brand ASRock came from ASUS, Foxconn & ASUS is the best!!


----------



## btarunr (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice. I could increase competitiveness in the market by preaching people to buy ASRock


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 14, 2009)

You can Try


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 14, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Nice. I could increase competitiveness in the market by preaching people to buy ASRock



Actually, to an extent that will work.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> ...to an extent....



and that was my point


----------



## niko084 (Mar 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Actually, to an extent that will work.



Indeed, you always know if you push something it will sell more.. Doesn't mean every person, but you will sell it.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 14, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I think I'm going to keep the Blood Rage, and sell the DFI on Tuesday when it get here from RMA.



Good Choice.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 24, 2009)

Here is the latest correspondence I've had from xpcgear.com. As many of you have read above, after a hard fight I received RMA approval after receiving a board with bent pins. However, the process is taking longer than I anticipated. They have now received the board. I sent them an email asking if they could now send me a new board. They are again telling me that the board now has to go to Foxconn for "inspection". I'd like to know what you guys think of this reaction, and am I just being impatient?

Thank you for shopping at xPCgear.com! As stated on the phone with your
before Paul, we are doing everything we can to get you a replacement board.
In that conversation, we talked about how every other reseller would simply
just reject your RMA claim due to the phyiscal damage and leave it as that.
But in your case, you were lucky enough to deal with us, xpcgear.com, so we
did not simply reject your RMA claim. We in fact fought long and hard with
Foxconn and their distributor to make a very large exception to accept this
board back. We hope you can appreciate that. Also, because we fought long
and hard to find a resolution and Foxconn and their distributor made a very
big exception for you, we hope you can understand why they will need to
inspect the board first as well. Also before providing you with the RMA
number, we did indicate to you that we could not guarantee a time frame for
you since this was a special situation.

Thank you again and please feel free to contact us for further assistance.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 24, 2009)

How long has the board been away paulie ? My gtx has been sent to EVGA for inspection but it died randomly and is taking ages, also asus wont give me my 8800GT back.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 24, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> How long has the board been away paulie ? My gtx has been sent to EVGA for inspection but it died randomly and is taking ages, also asus wont give me my 8800GT back.



They approved the RMA on March 13th, after several days of negotiating. I sent the board to them a week ago, and they received it today. As I said, no they are going to send it to Foxconn for "inspection".


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> They approved the RMA on March 13th, after several days of negotiating. I sent the board to them a week ago, and they received it today. As I said, no they are going to send it to Foxconn for "inspection".



Sorry to hear man. That is truly ridiculous. Newegg would never make you put up with that crap. Sometimes its worth paying a little extra for the service you receive. Good luck with the RMA process.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 24, 2009)

I would be freaking hopping mad and wouldn't buy from them again.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 24, 2009)

trt740 said:


> I would be freaking hopping mad and wouldn't buy from them again.



I'm not really sure what my options are now though. I think I just have to wait it out for now, and hope Foxconn is quick about it. I know that many retailers do refuse physical damage. However, I figured that once they approved the RMA, that I would get a new board after they received it. I'm so frustrated.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2009)

this is the same as I was on about paulie. Get the number to the Cali office and get on the phone, they like to move like snails over there. From what I remember its only the one guy though, so maybe he is swamped. I'd still call for an update and poke around his brain for what its worth.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 24, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> this is the same as I was on about paulie. Get the number to the Cali office and get on the phone, they like to move like snails over there. From what I remember its only the one guy though, so maybe he is swamped. I'd still call for an update and poke around his brain for what its worth.



Hey man. You don't happen to have his number or email around, do you?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Hey man. You don't happen to have his number or email around, do you?



Not on hand, I will see if I can locate it for ya tho.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 24, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Not on hand, I will see if I can locate it for ya tho.



LOL. I just sent you a PM.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.foxconnchannel.com/contact.aspx


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 24, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Sorry Paulie I was kidding, looks like to me they would have to open the box and jab the socket with a screwdriver to do all that damage.



For some reason, this made me


----------



## trt740 (Mar 24, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I'm not really sure what my options are now though. I think I just have to wait it out for now, and hope Foxconn is quick about it. I know that many retailers do refuse physical damage. However, I figured that once they approved the RMA, that I would get a new board after they received it. I'm so frustrated.



yes physical damage by the installer but not if you receive it damaged.


----------



## Bokteelo (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm ordering either a Bloodrage or Gigabyte UD4P/5. I hope the BR I get doesn't come busted up like yours!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 24, 2009)

trt740 said:


> yes physical damage by the installer but not if you receive it damaged.



If you look at retailer policy though, it is always assumed that pin damage is user error. It's kinda stupid with modern Intel sockets, as it's kinda difficult to crush the pins when installing a cpu in the board.


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 24, 2009)

recap- Status of this board?
edit-
AHA... sucks dude.. not having a time-frame...


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 24, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> recap- Status of this board?
> edit-
> AHA... sucks dude.. not having a time-frame...



Yeah, it does. I'm buying another board to get me through in the meanwhile.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 24, 2009)

Well it's good they are taking care of you!
**so maybe I'll take that extra one off your hands when you get it back**


----------

